# Serious incident in the Hook of Holland



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

A collision took place of the Hook of Holland on the 11th November in which a tug capsized. The vessel in question, Fairplay 22 was assisting the Stena Britannica to dock in bad weather when she made contact with the ferry and turned over. On the last count, three crew were rescued by other vessels, another was found dead on the beach and the fifth is still missing. I haven't heard anything different from this myself.
The incident caused the river to be closed to all traffic whilst rescue operations took place. They finally allowed traffic to sail around midnight.
The tug itself was towed, upside down into more sheltered waters where they will try to find the missing person.

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2686/Binnenland/article/detail/1049445/2010/11/11\
/Twee-opvarenden-sleepboot-vermist.dhtml

This article is in Dutch.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

A, "Taklift", sheer-legs crane was used to right the tug, it seems that there may be the body of one man in the engine room. there was a bit on Dutch TV yesterday 12/11/10.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,
although likely, I have not heard it confirmed the tug did actually made contact with the ferry. An immediate after-the-incident photo shows no visible damage to the ferry's starboard side though admittedly more detail may do so. But the ferry is white-hulled so contact damage may be spotted.

Second it was reported that the engineer was drowned as a body was found on the beach - but again - no definite identification was reported.
Rgards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

The most awful end to a river/harbour tug. It must have been terrifying for the crew, for both the survivors and those lost. Hope the survivors recover fully.
I do hope they find the missing man and how sad that one crewman reached the beach only to perish before being found.
Rest In Peace lads.

Don


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

A hazardous job even in good weather, rest in peace those that were lost, hope that the survivors will get over this traumatic episode in their lives, exe tugman 'cueball44'.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

tugdoc said:


> Hi,
> although likely, I have not heard it confirmed the tug did actually made contact with the ferry. An immediate after-the-incident photo shows no visible damage to the ferry's starboard side though admittedly more detail may do so. But the ferry is white-hulled so contact damage may be spotted.
> 
> Second it was reported that the engineer was drowned as a body was found on the beach - but again - no definite identification was reported.
> Rgards - Job (TugDoc)


Contact was made with the tug, I heard the bump from my cabin. It hit the bulbus bow. 
And the latest I've heard is the missing man is still missing.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for that Hawkeye,
it was definitely the bulb? Was the tug crossing the bow to hook up to starboard en then flipped over? Or was she already on the starboard bow and sucked in under the overhang? I've plotted courses and given the timetable she could have been on both sides of the SB.

The Master as yet has not been found. A diver entered the wreck yesterday and searched except for the engine room. Vessel is intended to be uprighted tomorrow after all fuel has been removed to avoid spills.
Regards - Job


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

According to this report the crewman lost was from Poland & the tug's Belgian captain is the missing man..

http://www.towingline.com/archives/823

Sympathies go to all involved.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

tugdoc said:


> Thanks for that Hawkeye,
> it was definitely the bulb? Was the tug crossing the bow to hook up to starboard en then flipped over? Or was she already on the starboard bow and sucked in under the overhang? I've plotted courses and given the timetable she could have been on both sides of the SB.
> 
> The Master as yet has not been found. A diver entered the wreck yesterday and searched except for the engine room. Vessel is intended to be uprighted tomorrow after all fuel has been removed to avoid spills.
> Regards - Job


I'm not sure what happened, and as an investigation is in place, I can't really speculate as to what happened. Also the crew on here are not talking about it either, for the same reasons & possibily they still can't believed it happened in the first place.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

This morning (Friday), the Master's body washed ashore at Hoek van Holland, nearly opposite from where the tug capsized.
Job (TugDoc)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

May he rest in peace


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

My condolences to his Family, R.I.P.


----------

